# Entscheidungshilfe Core i3 oder Core i5



## Kollegebruce (4. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin

Ich bräuchte mal fachkundige Beratung von euch, da ich seit 2,5 Jahren ne PS3 habe und mich nicht mehr mit PC Hardware beschäftigt habe.

Also ich möchte mir gern ein Notebook kaufen und hab auch schon gute Angebote gefunden:

Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > Home Notebooks > LENOVO B560 CORE i5-PREISKNALLER bei notebooksbilliger.de

und

Notebooks > Multimedia > LENOVO B560 *CORE i3, NVIDIA, 4GB RAM* bei notebooksbilliger.de

der unterschied zwischen den beiden Notebooks ist das einmal ein 
Core i3   370M Prozessor  2x 2,40 GHz (499€)
und ein
Core i5 450M Prozessor  2x 2,40 GHz (529€)

verbaut ist.

Sind nun die 30€ lohnend, also hab ich mit einem Core i5 Mehrleistung.

Anwendungsgebiete sind: Office, Surfen, hin und wieder ein kleines altes  Spielchen Half Life 2 etc.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe

Gruß da Kollegebruce


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2011)

Beide Cpus nehmen sich nicht viel, wenn möglich würde ich trotzdem den I5 nehmen : Compare Intel® Products, 
Der I5 taktet bei Programmen, die nur 2Kerne brauchen , beide Kerne auf 2,66ghz hoch, der I3 kann dies nicht.
Nützlich ist dies bei älteren Programmen die noch kein Quad support haben 
Edit: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Kollegebruce (4. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, dass hilft mir schon mal weiter.

Ist das Lenovo mit dem i5 eigentlich empfehlenswert von der Konfiguration her, also stimmt die Preis Leistung oder gibt es bessere für 530€? 

gruß Kollegebruce


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe ein Lenovo *G*560 mit Core i5. Also die Version mit shared Memory Grafik. Der i5 verrichtet im Book optimal eine Arbeit und ist sehr zügig.


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. Januar 2011)

prinzipell würde ich den i5 nehmen klar....allerdings kauf ich meine Notebooks mit dem kleinstmöglichen Prozi und hole mir den bestmöglichen dann auf Ebay und rüste nach!
Bsp. habe ein G60JX mit i5430m gekauft. dann auf Ebay einen i7-820QM für 200 Euro gekauft und aufgerüstet!! Für den i5 habe ich dann noch 150€ bekommen...!!!!!


----------



## jensi251 (10. Januar 2011)

I5 ist besser. Ganz klar. Vielleicht auch ein SB notebook mit besserem Prozessor?


----------

